#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-12
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll work more on the Qt transition this week, with the goal being to make it ready to publish by the end of the week.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I promise that's my plan this time. :P
<valorie> oooo, Qt Company will also be a GSoC org
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oooooh
<valorie> https://wiki.qt.io/Google_Summer_of_Code/2018/Project_Ideas
<valorie> pretty thin
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-13
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/02/13/qt-5-10-1-released/
<lubot> <mitya57> Finally! Will work on it in Debian this week
<lubot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 392x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3803
<gpunk> hi
<acheronuk> though it can be quiet in here
<gpunk> I installed qt*-examples but they still dont show in qtcreator
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-14
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright, time to make more headway on the 5.9.4 transition...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm building qtxmlpatterns right now in sbuild, let's see how that turns out.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Eventually, before I publish the PPA, I'm going to want to merge from Debian, haven't forgotten about that :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also updated my local copies of things to salsa
<lubot> <lastdon82> Guys does anyone know what the deal is with Valgrind
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have no clue, sorry.
<lubot> <lastdon82> i keep getting the "remote host closed the connection" error
<lubot> <lastdon82> it started after i moved to 17.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, I'm not sure.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This isn't really the place you'd get help for that sort of thing, sorry.
<lubot> <lastdon82> sure just wanted to know if anyone had encountered it
<lubot> <lastdon82> thanks mate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 One thing I'd like to look into is setting up filtering so any time a commit goes to an ubuntu* branch in Salsa, something comes up here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We do the same sort of thing for Lubuntu and it's worked out very well.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm also on the Debian LXQt Team and they have it as well; all we have to do in Salsa is set up the integration
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 If you're OK with doing this, please either do it yourself, or grant me the access :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'd be looking at https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase/settings/integrations
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright, qtxmlpatterns built fine. Now to look at qtdeclarative.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll also likely do an ABI bump on this one too once things are bootstrapped.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pushing qtdeclarative to the PPA.
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, No need to bump xmlpatterns, it usually does not change any API/ABI
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Ok will look later
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ah, I was referring to qtdeclarative, but looking back on it, that wasn't very clear :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Thanks
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, That makes more sense, thanks :)
<bshah> hmmm
<bshah> having weird errors with qtxmlpatterns again on 5.10
<bshah> https://build.neon.kde.org/job/xenial_testing_qt_qtxmlpatterns_bin_amd64/7/console dunno what's wrong
<bshah> ah nvm
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 @mitya57 looks like we will need this patch? https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-66348
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe, but I don't want to accept patches that are not even submitted to codereview
<acheronuk> [14:06] <einar77_work> Riddell: I just read that Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will ship with mesa 18
<acheronuk> [14:06] <einar77_work> so you *will* need a patch to Qt or things with intel will go horribly wrong
<acheronuk> [14:07] <einar77_work> Riddell: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-66348 -> with patch
<acheronuk> [14:07] <einar77_work> acheronuk: ^^^^ too, will affect Kubuntu too
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mitya57, well, mesa 18 is now in -proposed, so may not be much choice. hopefully review will be quick through
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, File a block-proposed bug (or whatever) on Mesa.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it breaks all of Qt, that's not OK.
<lubot> <acheronuk> ""Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL."
<lubot> <acheronuk> for that qt bug
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://pad.lv/1749472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749472 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Bionic) "mesa 18.0.0 will cause rendering errors in Qt applications" [Undecided,New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, File an LP bug and assign it to me :P
<blaze> anyone brave enough to test? https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-65771
<blaze> it would be good to have a bug report on lp too ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @blaze, File one then ;)
<gpunk> i am testing it
<gpunk> when i click the button , the number increases
<gpunk> but the button under the menu doesnt do a thing
<blaze> screenshot maybe?
<gpunk> ok hold on
<gpunk>  https://i.imgur.com/2sBJTHc.png
<gpunk> when i click the menu
<gpunk> it shows action 26
<blaze> right
<blaze> tolbar button supposed to show that too
<blaze> confirmed then
<gpunk> ps: qt 5.9.3
<mitya57> gpunk: works fine here with Qt 5.9.2 from Debian
<gpunk> i got kubuntu-dev
<mitya57> So maybe it's a regression between 5.9.2 and 5.9.3
<blaze> can reproduce it with 5.9.1 (artful)
<mitya57> Interesting
<blaze> mitya57: what's your desktop and qt theme?
<mitya57> blaze, GNOME and Fusion theme
<blaze> I was testing it under KDE Plasma with all preinstalled themes
<blaze> so maybe that's the case
<blaze> I thik that regression was introduced between 5.7 and 5.9, somewhere inside platform related code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from ikeydoherty: https://dev.solus-project.com/R2736:abad0b4b0b02c709132756993b75b804b6ec29a6
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from ikeydoherty: https://dev.solus-project.com/R2736:55e206aaefafca28a88b7db2785e9e466ecec809
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We might want to consider picking these up too
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-16
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tonight I'm going to knock out a good portion of the 5.9.4 transition.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> qtscript building in sbuild right now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like I said before, the goal is to get it ready to test by this weekend.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Did you ever get the chance to hook up the IRC integration in Salsa?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> qtscript uploaded to the PPA, qtwebkit-opensource-src and qttools-opensource-src need to be built, then once all that's done, I'll do the ABI bump on qtbase and qtdeclarative, then rebuild all the other packages without ~1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> er, I think I'm gonna skip qtwebkit, I remember they had a versioning thing going in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> qttools uploaded, going to go through the dance from before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (well, that I said before)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> qtbase uploaded putting the ABI bump back into place
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to have to do another qtbase upload to the PPA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cherry picking some patches from Solus and updating symbols
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tomorrow I'll work more on it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (approaching midnight, bedtime)
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Not yet, but I can bump your permissions to Master if this will help you to set up it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Sure
<lubot> <mitya57> Done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-17
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 are you doing qtdatavisualisation? as requested by kstars -devs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Getting to it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll likely be uploaded following the Qt bootstrap for 5.9.4
<lubot> <acheronuk> Kool. Just checking. I said I would make a list of such stuff, but never did
<lubot> <acheronuk> qtwayland patch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same thing
<lubot> <acheronuk> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll do it as part of the 5.9.4 update after bootstrap
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-18
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did one more Qt upload, waiting for that to publish after the usual Sunday maintenance
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think I'm going to go to bed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *wtbase
<lubot> <tsimonq2> **qtbase
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-10
<lubot> <RikMills> One of window-mocker's python2 build deps doesn't even exist in the achive now. just the python3 package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtlocation-opensource-src [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtlocation-opensource-src [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtlocation-opensource-src [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtlocation-opensource-src [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtlocation-opensource-src [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
<lubot> <RikMills> ok. unity devs are fine with dropping window-mocker dep
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/unity/+git/unity/+merge/378891
<mitya57> Thanks!
<mitya57> RikMills: unity built fine in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3924/+packages now
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<mitya57> You want to wait for k_alam's review, right?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [<mitya57> You want to wait for k_alam's review, right?], Do you? 😈
<lubot> <mitya57> No, I can land it as is
 * RikMills nods
<mitya57> Done! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.5.0+20.04.20200211-0ubuntu1
<lubot> <RikMills> Assuming that gets through proposed, then I guess we can request removal of window-mocker, python-tq4, and qt-assistant-compat later :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Not sure. window-mocker still has a reverse dependency (autopilot) and python-qt4 still has a reverse dependency (matplotlib).
<lubot> <RikMills> urgh. build depends
<lubot> <mitya57> But we'll be able to drop Qt4 part of window-mocker, and drop Python2 part of python-qt4 when Debian #950799 gets fixed.
<ubottu> Debian bug 950799 in src:matplotlib "matplotlib: Autopkgtest depends on nonexistent python3-wxgtk3.0 package" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/950799
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Not sure. window-mocker still has a reverse dependency (autopilot) and python-qt …], autopilot dep on window-mocker has gone https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.6.0+17.04.20170313-0ubuntu7
<lubot> <mitya57> Oh, I didn't see that.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, so just got to get things that build dep on python-qt4 fixed
<lubot> <mitya57> Edited my message above, it was not correct.
<lubot> <RikMills> I wonder why language-selector in main build depends on pyqt4-dev-tools 😱
<lubot> <RikMills> hopefully left over cruft
<lubot> <mitya57> Looks like that, yes. It doesn't seem to have a Qt UI now.
<lubot> * mitya57 AFK for now, will test-build and upload language-selector later.
<lubot> <RikMills> ah, ok
<lubot> <mitya57> And unity migrated now.
<lubot> <mitya57> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/0.200
<lubot> <mitya57> The Qt 4 interface was dropped in 0.100, and now it is 0.200. Two times bigger :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-13
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 have you any changed thoughts on 5.14?
<lubot> <RikMills> matplotlib looks close to migration. just a few perhaps flaky tests
<lubot> <mitya57> No thoughts, but still no time :(((
<lubot> <mitya57> I was hoping Lisandro would do it in Debian.
<lubot> <RikMills> well, sounds like he can't right now
<lubot> <mitya57> But he is in a similar situation AFAIK
<lubot> <RikMills> no access to a machine to do it at the moment from debian irc
<lubot> <mitya57> The freeze is on February 27th, there is still some hope I will be able to do it before then. Or maybe slightly after.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, that should be ok. Thanks. lets just see then.
<lubot> <RikMills> [07:17]<vorlon> doko: it looks like we're down to 4 packages (libreoffice, kopanocore, assimp, link-grammar) so I'm going to shut off autosync for the moment just in case
<lubot> <RikMills> FYI to anyone who expects something to sync
<lubot> <mitya57> Ack
<lubot> <RikMills> Apparently successful … final: libpng1.6,matplotlib,ncmpcpp,tagpy
<lubot> <mitya57> Nice!
<lubot> <RikMills> we keeping window mocker? unity people don't want it
<lubot> <RikMills> does no harm to keep now I guess
<lubot> <mitya57> But we want to drop python-qt4
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [But we want to drop python-qt4], https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/window-mocker/1.4+14.04.20140220.1-0ubuntu3
<lubot> <mitya57> And again I missed something :)
<lubot> <RikMills> xnox just did that
<lubot> <mitya57> Then we can leave the remaining part of it
<lubot> <RikMills> Yes. I don't think it will ever be needed, but easier to just leave be in case.
<lisandro> Yup, I'm afraid I'm not able to do anything right now
<lubot> <RikMills> Fwd from marcinsagol: @jriddell Qt 5.14.1 All fine after upgrade :)
<lubot> <RikMills> ^^ from KDE Neon channel
<lubot> <RikMills> Will be interesting to see how they get on with bug reports etc
<lubot> <RikMills> python-qt4, autopilot-qt, qarecord &  qt-assistant-compat removed from focal
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-14
<lubot> <mitya57> 🎉
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-15
<blaze> hmm, for some reason pyside2-tools package does not include pyuic and pyrcc
<mitya57> blaze: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/PYSIDE-1098
